# Lakers and Bobcats swap picks?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK 

I would think this is just a typo, but it clearly says next to #5 (from Charlotte) and (from Los Angeles Lakers) next to #10.

Hopefully this is true, but we didn't do something dumb like Butler and #10 for #5.

It says we have the 5th pick now here too. And here.

Stay tuned!!!


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

*Draft Position according to ESPN.com*

According to the draft central page on ESPN.com on the left side where it tells you who had what pick it had the Lakers picking at 5 and Charlotte picking at 10. I dont know if this is an error on ESPN or what but maybe it could have something to do with a trade but who knows.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Draft Position according to ESPN.com*

It says the Lakers have the 5th pick and the Bobcats have 10 and 13. It doesn't say the Lakers have the 13th as well.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

yeah i noticed the same thing on ESPN.com and i thought maybe i was reading it wrong or maybe it was an error but obviously its not. :clap:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If it's true I'm glad it's the 5th because if it was the 6th or lower would be screwed.

#5 gets us either

D Will
Paul
Green


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah i was just going to post something about this but on www.nbadraft.net it still has charlotte with the 5th pick


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

lakersalltheway said:


> yeah i noticed the same thing on ESPN.com and i thought maybe i was reading it wrong or maybe it was an error but obviously its not. :clap:


Not necessarily :clap: ...we might have done something very dumb like Butler and 10 for Ely and 5.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> yeah i was just going to post something about this but on www.nbadraft.net it still has charlotte with the 5th pick


They couldn't change their draft board and make a whole new mock right away if this is breaking news that they don't even know about yet.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Draft Position according to ESPN.com*

Yea your right Damien i read that part wrong and im taking it out now


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It also says it here.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Well if its a trade cant it not be announces untill after the finals have ended?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

No, it does not.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

This just got my hopes up by the way, better not be an error!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's not an error. When it says next to the picks "from Lakers" and "from Charlotte", you know it isn't an error. What? Is someone going to write that on accident? lol

ESPN either just found out about this and is gathering information for an article which will be up shortly...OR...someone is pulling some kind of lame prank. :curse:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> That's not an error. When it says next to the picks "from Lakers" and "from Charlotte", you know it isn't an error. What? is someone going to write that on accident? lol
> 
> ESPN either just found out about this and is gathering information for an article which will be up shortly...OR...someone is pulling some kind of lame prank. :curse:


yeah really someone doesnt just right "to charlotte" and "to los angeles" on accident.lol


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I sure hope they (Lakers) didn't overpay ala Butler and the 10 for the 5 and filler.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> I sure hope they (Lakers) didn't overpay ala Butler and the 10 for the 5 and filler.


Just what I was thinking.

Caron Butler and the 10th pick for Melvin Ely and the 5th pick would be a DREADFUL trade. It had better be scrubs going with the 10th pick, like Cook and Sasha. Of course, it won't be...it'll be Butler.

Who knows though...maybe ESPN is playing some kind of sick joke.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Who the hell did we trade?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just a note....Charlotte is far enough under the cap to absorbe Butler with no filler necessary.

AS a non-fan of either team I think Butler and #10 to move up 5 slots and get Green, Deron or Paul is worth the price paid, especially consdering that Odom Kobe and Butler don't make too much sense IMO.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Draft Position according to ESPN.com*

Ugh, no news yet is fishy.. don't get too excited, this may very well be BS.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

LOL! They gotta Jack Haley working at ESPN. 

This better not be a joke!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

This BETTER be a joke.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I smell bull****!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> I smell bull****!


ditto


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

If ESPN knew about a trade involving these two teams, would changing the draft order on a subpage be the way they'd break it?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

wtf is this true or not ...who did we trade


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

LoyalBull said:


> I sure hope they (Lakers) didn't overpay ala Butler and the 10 for the 5 and filler.


What else could it be? The only other thing I can think of would be #10+future first round pick for #5, and that doesn't seem that appealing. Nothing else make sense.


----------



## danesh23 (Jun 22, 2003)

maybe not reported cuz they may need to resign a certain player, like luke walton, so it hinges on that maybe....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I would hope it is 

Butler
#10
#37

for

#5
#13

but that is most likely not going to happen.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Lakers draft page at ESPN has LA with

#5 from Charlotte
#37 From Charlotte
#39

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft/d05/tracker/team?team=lal


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

why cant it be Jumaine Jones or Chris Mihm.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

actaully on clublakers they had a rumor that it was 

10th and Butler 

for 

5th and 13th

but espn didnt say anything about the 13th pick

but to be fair, they havent said anything...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Lakers draft page at ESPN has LA with
> 
> #5 from Charlotte
> #37 From Charlotte
> ...



the 37th pick was from the karrem rush trade


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Emplay wrote a little something about it on Hoopsworld...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Lakers draft page at ESPN has LA with
> 
> #5 from Charlotte
> #37 From Charlotte
> ...


We got the 37 from the Kareem Rush trade.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If we traded Butler for a 5th pick and filler I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Now Hacksaw is saying we are going to trade Atkins Butler and #10 for Patterson and #3.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Now Hacksaw is saying we are going to trade Atkins Butler and #10 for Patterson and #3.


thats ok wit me


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Iii I was gonna say That the #37 was from the Rush trade.... :biggrin:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Damn, so much drama.. if we had a legit GM, I'd be loving draft week.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Now Hacksaw is saying we are going to trade Atkins Butler and #10 for Patterson and #3.


LOL, Hacksaw is such an idiot.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> LOL, Hacksaw is such an idiot.


Wasn't that the talk last week?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Now Hacksaw is saying we are going to trade Atkins Butler and #10 for Patterson and #3.



that doesnt work under the current cap


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

From Charlotte's perspective though is that a good move. Sure they get Caron and since they're staying with Brezec they're ok in the frontcourt. They can get Felton at the 10 which is probably their plan since he and Paul are both liked in Charlotte.

That trade makes perfectly good sense for both teams and quickly makes Charlotte competitive since they have a chance to make a run of Micheal Redd.

The Portland trade is exempt from the 115% rule.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

there still is no news on it? :curse:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Wasn't that the talk last week?


Exactly, lol. Hacksaw's style is to report old rumors that never happen.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> there still is no news on it? :curse:


im looking at espn espn new nba tv and nuttin ..........i sure hope this is true.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

Weren't Portland and Atlanta the two teams we stopped talking with heavily a couple weeks ago? I thought the Portland deal was dead. I think it's all New Orleans+Charlotte now.

New Orleans best trading card is P.J. Brown and their 4th. Charlotte's best is the 5th and 13th picks. The Portland deal is just not that useful in my opinion. Let Utah do what they want with the 3rd. If they pick Green great we get Chris Paul or Deron Williams. If they pick Deron, then we have a great choice depending on who New Orleans took.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Exactly, lol. Hacksaw's style is to report old rumors that never happen.


Ya he is usually either wrong or reports something a week late. I wouldn't be surprised if the next thing he said was "breaking news off the sportswire, Phil Jackson has agreed to coach the Lakers" :curse:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from emplay at CL:

Hey guys - I've done a little research on this alleged trade - even put it on my site as a rumor - stressing the rumor part. 

link 

I talked to John Black - he said no deal is complete. 

NBA contacts do not have knowledge of it yet. 

Bobcats PR denies it. 

ESPN has it all over their website which is really odd. 

My best sources are not reachable right now. 

I can't say if this is happening or not - last I heard the Bobcats were on the list of Laker targets for the 5 - but I hadn't heard that they were close to anything. 

We'll see . . .


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

what the hell is going on?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

LG can't load anything when there is Laker news.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the news section of lakers.com could be the most useless site of information ever... their headline is "Rudy T Steps Down"


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

no one looks on lakers.com its compeltely worthless


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


> the news section of lakers.com could be the most useless site of information ever... their headline is "Rudy T Steps Down"


OMG what a joke.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

now, this is weird.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

What The ****!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

wait has nothin gone down yet? im so ****in confused


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Maybe these people should shutup before they report things 

looks like nba.com still hasnt reported anything


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Guys, nothing has gone down yet.. it's bull---.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Teezy said:


> wait has nothin gone down yet? im so ****in confused



me 2........when or how will we find out the truth!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

For what it's worth...



> Hoopsworld.com has learned that the Los Angeles Lakers and Charlotte Bobcats may have agreed to swap picks in the upcoming NBA Draft. The Lakers are rumored to get the 5th pick and possibly the 13th. The Bobcats would get the tenth pick in return. Any players involved in the deal have not been mentioned though whispers are that Caron Butler and Brian Cook may be part of the "alleged" deal.
> 
> The PR departments of both the Lakers and Bobcats deny that any deal is pending.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13157.shtml


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Why do GMs always have to deny everything?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Why do GMs always have to deny everything?


GMs lie publicly for a living so that they don't hurt their trade opportunities.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

what i dont get is that why did espn flip the picks as if it was a done deal if its jus a rumor?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Damn you BSPN


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Butler and Cook? F!!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Butler and Cook? F!!!!!


I highly doubt that.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

there isnt anything about it in the espn transactions section. 

i call bull****. 

i call it but i wish it was true


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There is a small snippet on RealGM saying that it isn't true, but that really is a load of crap.

The only reason it gives for why this rumor isn't true is because the Lakers PR department says so. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Good job RealGM! :laugh: :laugh: Teams never lie! :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Again, for what it's worth... (every piece of info seems to be worthless these days...)



> Rumor Of A Lakers Trade For The Fifth Pick Dismissed
> 23rd June, 2005 - 8:33 pm
> Christoper Reina/RealGM - During the course of the afternoon on Thursday, a rumor began circulating that the Los Angeles Lakers had completed a trade with the Charlotte Bobcats for the fifth pick in the 2005 Draft.
> 
> I spoke with the Lakers public relations department and this has been 100% dismissed as an error on the part of the website in question. [READ]


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi..._a_lakers_trade_for_the_fifth_pick_dismissed/


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i sent ESPN an email asking about it, i will post it _*if*_ i get a reply


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

sry dudes...
no trade happened

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._a_lakers_trade_for_the_fifth_pick_dismissed/


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

MangoMangoMango said:


> sry dudes...
> no trade happened
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._a_lakers_trade_for_the_fifth_pick_dismissed/





Damian Necronamous said:


> There is a small snippet on RealGM saying that it isn't true, but that really is a load of crap.
> 
> The only reason it gives for why this rumor isn't true is because the Lakers PR department says so. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Good job RealGM! :laugh: :laugh: Teams never lie! :laugh:


...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

here's something that might add a little fuel to the discussion. 

KJR's website has this little tidbit. 



1) According to an NBA source, the Los Angeles Lakers have acquired the #3 pick of the draft from the Portland Trailblazers. The Lakers have also acquired Reuben Patterson in the deal. What is not clear is what Portland has received in exchange. It is expected that they would get the #10 pick plus a player from the Lakers. Portland is said to be very high on Martell Webster.


As a Blazer fan, and I don't want this to get all pissy, but the Lakers have absolutely nothing that should make the Blazers trade down that far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

espn Has Switched The Picks Back.... 

i believe my email had something to do with it... figures stupid espn


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

GOD DAMNIT! I HATE ESPN!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Honestly...what morons! Of course, just like someone predicted, they switched them back without giving any kind of apology or explanation.

F-ing a-holes! :curse:


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

i think this trade will end up happening... it might have already been completed, but wasn't reported to keep the focus on game 7. sounds like a good trade for both teams (if its butler/#10 for #5/Ely) and i wouldn't be surprised if it's announced tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> here's something that might add a little fuel to the discussion.
> 
> KJR's website has this little tidbit.
> 
> ...


Yeah they do: Caron Butler. The Blazers don't want a PG and they are higher on Webster than Green (who pissed them off big time). Webster isn't worth taking at 3, so they'd trade down and get a very solid player who could start at SF for them in Butler.

Where did you hear this? I'd like this deal a hell of a lot more, but I'd want us to take Chris Paul or Deron Williams at 3.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah they do: Caron Butler. The Blazers don't want a PG and they are higher on Webster than Green (who pissed them off big time). Webster isn't worth taking at 3, so they'd trade down and get a very solid player who could start at SF for them in Butler.
> 
> Where did you hear this? I'd like this deal a hell of a lot more, but I'd want us to take Chris Paul or Deron Williams at 3.




The last thing Portland needs is another SF that can't shoot. 

Let's see........

Darius Miles
Caron Butler
Travis Outlaw
Viktor Khryapa
Sergei Monya


I mean he is a good player, but not at all what Portland needs. He's not a big enough improvement over Miles IMO, and Outlaw looks like a really nice player that just needs time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> The last thing Portland needs is another SF that can't shoot.
> 
> Let's see........
> 
> ...


I can see what you mean about not needing a SF. However, I do think Butler is better than Miles. Miles had that one great game at the end of the season, but Butler had a string of 20+ games where he just tore everybody up. If given the chance, Caron is going to be a great player in the NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I can see what you mean about not needing a SF. However, I do think Butler is better than Miles. Miles had that one great game at the end of the season, but Butler had a string of 20+ games where he just tore everybody up. If given the chance, Caron is going to be a great player in the NBA.



I think Outlaw will be as good if not better.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I think Outlaw will be as good if not better.


I dunno, he hasn't shown it. Caron was 10x better this season.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I dunno, he hasn't shown it. Caron was 10x better this season.



I certainly don't mean this coming season, but if he gets the time I think he could be really special in a year or two. He's already a better shooter, and his athleticism is unmatched.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I certainly don't mean this coming season, but if he gets the time I think he could be really special in a year or two. He's already a better shooter, and his athleticism is unmatched.


Awww guy....GUY! How can you honestly say Outlaw is a better shooter?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Awww guy....GUY! How can you honestly say Outlaw is a better shooter?



He is a good shooter. Probably the best on the Blazers....I know that's not saying a lot, but he truly is a really good shooter. He is by no way a 3 pt. shooter, but he has a really nice shooting stroke out to about 20 feet. 


I try really hard not to be too much of a homer when it comes to talent evaluating. I truly believe he is a very good shooter....or good shooter anyway.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Possessing all that athleticism, Outlaw should be a pretty good player with continued development. I remember some solid minutes towards the end of the season, nice lengthy player with obvious hops.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Cris said:


> espn Has Switched The Picks Back....
> 
> i believe my email had something to do with it... figures stupid espn


David Aldridge would have never let that happen...


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I still see us moving up to grab one of the PG's, though.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

mediocre man, yeah, I don't know why the Blazers would do that, even if it's #10/Caron Butler for NannyStopper/#3. 

But hey, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Awww guy....GUY! How can you honestly say Outlaw is a better shooter?


I think what's confusing you is, there are two different Travis Outlaws. You can call them Reality Travis Outlaw and Blazers Board Travis Outlaw. Reality Travis Outlaw only shoots 65 percent from the free throw line because he doesn't have a very good jump shot at all yet. Blazers Board Travis Outlaw is probably going to win the three-point shootout next year, because he made a couple of mid-range jumpers during garbage time in March.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

TheLegend said:


> I still see us moving up to grab one of the PG's, though.


 as do i, i dont see us giving up butler though i think that would be a mistake if we did along w/ #10


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Where did you hear this? I'd like this deal a hell of a lot more, but I'd want us to take Chris Paul or Deron Williams at 3.


Trust me, you dont want to take Chris Paul at 3. Hes all wrong for the Lakers. Maybe a team like the Bobcats who need a consistent scoring threat, but Lakers really need defense, not a PG who scores a lot and can't defend a lick.


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

The guy is right. Even though Felton is only 6 inches tall he has a very good reach and is a great defender. That's what the Lakers need. He's a good floore general and his lateral speed allows the Lakers to move around quickly in the triangle. I hope the Lakers stay at 10 and pick Felton. If Mitch is making the calls he will, I just hope Phil doesn't get worried over Felton's height.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, I think we'll be moving up to 3 or 5 draft day. Draft day can't come fast enough..


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

False alarm:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._a_lakers_trade_for_the_fifth_pick_dismissed/


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> False alarm:
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._a_lakers_trade_for_the_fifth_pick_dismissed/


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2343883&postcount=70
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2343901&postcount=71
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2343994&postcount=73


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

^lol^


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

In other news:









*
Rudy T Steps Down*

Citing health concerns, Rudy Tomjanovich stepped down as coach of the Lakers on Wednesday. Tomjanovich will stay with the team as a consultant and Frank Hamblen will take over as the team's head coach


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: LF .. That was hilarious!!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> I think what's confusing you is, there are two different Travis Outlaws. You can call them Reality Travis Outlaw and Blazers Board Travis Outlaw. Reality Travis Outlaw only shoots 65 percent from the free throw line because he doesn't have a very good jump shot at all yet. Blazers Board Travis Outlaw is probably going to win the three-point shootout next year, because he made a couple of mid-range jumpers during garbage time in March.




Well let's look at things shall we. If you take Outlaws last two months, or after Mo finaly got fired and he got consistant playing time his stats looked like this. 

Averaged over 20 minutes per game
He shot over 50% from thr floor.
33% from 3pt range
about 75% from the FT line.


And if you average out their numbers per 48 minutes Outlaw and Butler are pretty similar. Like I said he isn't nearly as good as Butler is now, but in a year or two the guy could be a lot better than Butler.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Guys, have you seen my post in the Mock draft thread? 

p.s. Have a look at my dream roster.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ESPN Responds to me 

Hello Cris,

Thank you for contacting us.

We are aware of the problem and are working on correcting it. We
appreciate your patience and understanding.

Thanks for visiting ESPN.com.

Regards,

Nathan
ESPN.com
http://espn.go.com/


Too BAD THEY ARE A DAY LATE....


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

also too bad they didnt answer your question hahah


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> False alarm:
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._a_lakers_trade_for_the_fifth_pick_dismissed/


buck short and a day late my friend...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Well let's look at things shall we. If you take Outlaws last two months, or after Mo finaly got fired and he got consistant playing time his stats looked like this.
> 
> Averaged over 20 minutes per game
> He shot over 50% from thr floor.
> ...



If you look at Butler's and Outlaw's stats per 48 minues over the last month of the season:

PPG
*Butler-27.1*
Outlaw-20.5

RPG
*Butler-9.0*
Outlaw-6.6

APG
*Butler-3.4*
Outlaw-2.8

TOPG
Butler-1.5
*Outlaw-1.6*

FG%
Butler-46%
*Outlaw-53%*

3P%
*Butler-40%*
Outlaw-33%

FT%
*Butler-84%*
Outlaw-78%


----------

